# Мобильная связь > Мобильная связь >  Есть ли смысл в переплате ?

## The Intnim

Нужен совет шарящего в смартфонах человека.
на работу понадобился двухсимочный смарт с ёмкой батареей, что бы не заряжать каждые 2-3 дня.. 
Остановил свой выбор на Boost 2 от highscreen (по версии мейл.ру самый "долгоживущий") 
Ну и уже собрался брать, как узнал, что эти же хайскрины выпустили новую версию своего "крепыша" - Boost 2 SE
Новинка то понавороченее будет ну и соответственно дороже.. Собственно вопрос стоит в том, есть ли смысл переплатить за такие вот сомнительные улучшения и взять новинку, либо же не париться и взять предыдущую модель :confused:?
Вот сравнение характеристик новой версии и предыдущей

----------


## Завр

Когда жене выбирали смарт, тоже на повестке дня стояла батарея, между вторым Boost решали и Fly Energy. Буст ей не понравился по дизайну, все-таки это кирпич.

----------


## Завр

Fly Ego Art 1 - 15000? я читал, что от 11 тыщ.  если флаевцы будут держать свою линию и не станут загибать цены на флагманы. Кстати, это первый смарт этого производителя, который меня прям зацепил внешностью

----------


## Пол_Кило_Банан

Ну человек вышку взял наверное. Fly Ego Art 1 от 11тыр до 15тыр будет стоить. 11 тысяч - сомневаюсь сильно, что кто-то будет по таким ценам продавать, но искренне надеюсь на это.

----------

Завр (28.04.2014)

----------


## Завр

MediaTek 8 ядерник все -таки. Я игроман поэтому жду. Хотя  Highscreen первый у нас заявился с 8ядрами, но вариант у них сыроватый, поэтому лучше я подожду пока Fly разгонят эту систему и будут без лаг игры идти. А хуавей обещали MediaTek так у них вообще от 20 000 руб аппараты будут.

----------


## Пол_Кило_Банан

Уавей поднялись хорошо, вот и цены поднимают соответственно, Fly тоже самое ждет, темп роста повышается у них быстро, и делают то, что требует технологический прогресс.

----------

